# rather



## kmaro

Selamlar,

İn essence, their research is not really about punks and accountants-rather it is about conformity.

Im not sure which construction it is better to use here for _*-rather*_


Aslında, onların araştırması punkçulara ve muhasebeciyelere üzerine değil,.......?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

, daha çok...
, bilakis...


----------



## kmaro

Can I then translate it as

Aslında, onların araştırması punkçulara ve muhasebeciyelere üzerine değil, bilakis, uymaya dairdir.
Sağol


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Aslında, araştırmaları pek punkçular ve muhasebeciler üzerine değil; bilakis, uyuma dairdir.*

Some minor corrections and changes in words, which make it sound better.


----------



## ni_na

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Aslında, araştırmaları pek punkçular ve muhasebeciler üzerine değil; bilakis, uyuma dairdir.*
> 
> Some minor corrections and changes in words, which make it sound better.


 
I think for a more natural translation we can also say like *"Aslında, araştırmaları daha çok punkçular ve muhasebeciler ile ilgili değil de daha çok uyumla ilgilidir."*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ni_na said:


> I think for a more natural translation we can also say like *"Aslında, araştırmaları daha çok punkçular ve muhasebeciler ile ilgili değil de daha çok uyumla ilgilidir."*


No need to repeat *"daha çok" *twice, it makes it sound worse. The rest sounds good to me.


----------



## ameana7

How about this one?

It is a little bit different and short.

"Aslında, araştırmaları punkçular ve muhasebecilerden çok, uyuma dairdir." 

Dear Kmaro, where did you find it? I have to say that I cannot understand this sentence.


----------



## aebroo

The last suggestion sounds the most natural to me. However, I agree with Ameana, the words are correct, but the sentence does not make much sense out of context.
Cheers,
Ebru


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Though, I still don't get what is meant by _punkçular ve muhasebeciler, _I mean, why one would ever talk about both punks and accountants in the same context?


----------



## aebroo

Maybe they are accountants who want to go punk 
or punks as people symbolizing non-comformists and accountants the opposite


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Then, could _serseri,_ not a punk rocker, be possibly meant by punk here?


----------

